# Quick adjust skids?



## bnurczyk (Oct 21, 2014)

Hi guys, here is one for you; my driveway is blacktop but I also take care of an elderly neighbor who has a gravel drive. Last year I ran out of places to push the snow so I’m going back from a plow to a blower. 
I’m trying to come up with a way to “Quick adjust” the skids.
 All I can think of is longer carriage bolts so there is extra thread and making some taller skids to go over the stock skids. This would still require the use of tools in the freezing cold but at least it will not affect the base skid adjustment. Any other ideas? I did see where someone used lawnmower adjusters and wheels but I have lots of road frontage and the salt will do those in quickly.


----------



## pckeen (Nov 13, 2014)

I've seen this done in two ways in different contexts - one, replacing the nuts with a butterfly nut (but if it's on stiff it can be a pig to adjust. The other way is to replace the buts with a quick release bolt - same basic idea as a quick release tire on a bike. Couldn't say without trying if either would work well on a vibrating object like a snowblower augur housing.


----------



## liftoff1967 (Jan 15, 2014)

Almost sounds like you need to convince your elderly neighbor to dig in her mattress, give you some cash and pick up a good CL blower, keep it at her house, set up the scrapper bar for her gravel drive and call it done. 

Having had to adjust my skid shoes once before in -5 weather, it really sucks!


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Or you can add lawnmower wheels and the adjuster.


----------



## bnurczyk (Oct 21, 2014)

liftoff1967 said:


> Almost sounds like you need to convince your elderly neighbor to dig in her mattress, give you some cash and pick up a good CL blower, keep it at her house, set up the scrapper bar for her gravel drive and call it done.
> 
> Having had to adjust my skid shoes once before in -5 weather, it really sucks!


Yea, I'm a mechanic for a living so I don't mind little adjustments, but when its crazy cold out and the snows flying its no fun. 

I thought about another machine but unfortunately I already know her "mattress" is tapped out. Her late hubby spent several years in a nursing home with altimeters, that vacuumed out her savings in an instant.

Good idea though, maybe I'll go with a second machine if I can find a fixer'upper.


----------



## RoyP (Oct 16, 2014)

bnurczyk said:


> Yea, I'm a mechanic for a living so I don't mind little adjustments, but when its crazy cold out and the snows flying its no fun.
> 
> I thought about another machine but unfortunately I already know her "mattress" is tapped out. Her late hubby spent several years in a nursing home with altimeters, that vacuumed out her savings in an instant.
> 
> Good idea though, maybe I'll go with a second machine if I can find a fixer'upper.


Your a good neighbor to help her out. I'm sure that you will figure out something.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

What about something like a wooden ski or something you can slip over the bottom of the bucket and bungee in place?


----------

